# Game #24 (12/18) Houston Rockets Vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Houston Rockets (9-13) @ Los Angeles Lakers (13-10) 

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Sunday, December 18th
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBATV

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































D. Wesley T. McGrady R. Bowen J. Howard Y. Ming 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Houston Rockets





























Luther Head
Moochie Norris
Dikembe Mutombo
Stromile Swift

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Rockets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.6</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Tracy McGrady 24.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Yao Ming 9.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Tracy McGrady 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Tracy McGrady 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Yao Ming 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .506</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Stephen Graham 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .394</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Luther Head .447</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Stephen Graham 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>14-9</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-9</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>13-10</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-14</td><td>5.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>19-4</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-8</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>12-9</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>17-6</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>14-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Phoenix Suns</td><td>14-9</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-9</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>13-10</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>12-12</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Utah Jazz</td><td>11-13</td><td>8.5</td></table>

8-point loss snaps Rockets' win streak at 5










LOS ANGELES — Tracy McGrady has proven he can score 60 points in a game. After giving up 25 to him in the first half, the Los Angeles Clippers kept him from making it one of those games and generated enough offense to beat the Houston Rockets.

Sam Cassell had 22 points, Elton Brand scored nine of his 20 points in the final 6 minutes, and the Clippers held McGrady to 2-for-12 shooting in the second half on Saturday to beat Houston 89-81 and snap the Rockets' five-game winning streak.

McGrady admitted he was somewhat tired because of the Rockets' grueling six-game road trip, which ends Sunday in this same building against the Lakers.

"I wasn't hurt or anything — just fatigue," McGrady said. I just really felt this trip in that second half. I felt a little sluggish in the first half, but in the second, it really jumped on me. I just didn't have any energy, any lift in my jumper, or explosiveness going to the basket. I was running in mud."

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"I stand before you a humbled man, sad, bereaved that it would cost as much for saying as little as I did. I'm going to take my penalty and punishment and go to the closet, cry a little bit and come out."_
 - 12/17: Phil Jackson on NBA Penalty

Rockets Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Houston is not the same as last year, Yea yea T-mac missed start of season...It's just not the same just like Denver. We should have this one , Watch for Lamar to go off on this one !


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

let the winning streak continue...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Houston is on a tear right now. We have probably the two hottest teams in the league facing off. A win here would be absolutely huge, but I would not be too dissapointed if we lost. I hope to at least win one of the next two games (Dallas next).


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This Houston team looks tired already, they just lost to LAC today a back to back game for them is something we should take advantage of..just like what Minnesota did to us a few games back. I still cant believe we're 0-3 against the Wolves. :curse:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Houston is on a tear right now. We have probably the two hottest teams in the league facing off. A win here would be absolutely huge, but I would not be too dissapointed if we lost. I hope to at least win one of the next two games (Dallas next).


My thoughts exactly.

Fortunately they'll be on the backend of a back-to-back even though they're staying in LA so that should help. I'm so proud of the Lakers lately.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This should be a fairly easy game unless Tracy does his usual fourth quarter act.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd expect a closely fought battle. Why are we better on the road than at home?

Hopefully we'll come out on top. After a close game last night, the Rockets should be feeling a little tired. If McGrady was fatigued at the end of tonight's game, he should be fatigued even more by tomorrow's game.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

the lakers need to start out really hot, and then keep up their good play the whole game, and they will do fine


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

A lot of good matchups in this game:

Kobe vs Tmac
Mihm vs Yao
Odom vs Bowen
Sumsh vs Wesley
Cook vs Howard
Kwame vs Swift
Sasha vs Head


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> A lot of good matchups in this game:
> 
> Kobe vs Tmac
> Mihm vs Yao
> ...



Like I said, Lamar should go off this game for 30!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i think we're gonna get owned by... STEPHEN GRAHAM!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I expect a W here, the Rockets aren't a good team this year and this is the back-end of a back-to-back on the road for them.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

This game should be ours.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

A Win here is good, they are back to back so we have the upper hand.. If everything is going right we should win by 10. It could be awesome to watch a close game and Kobe and tmac going for the win in the last minute but i guess a blow out win for us will make me feel better


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Hoping for like a six point or eight point win. Yao is tough, if Mihm plays smart and avoids fouls I think it is a very winable game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> let the winning streak continue...


:banana: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we should just let mcgrady score his usual 40 points and stop the other guys


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe will stop T-Mac as he always did before. Lakers should win this Game.
I expect Lamar to put up a show tonight. with 25+ points

Lakers Win


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe vs T-Mac! This game should end the debate!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Kobe vs T-Mac! This game should end the debate!


what debate


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

^ a great matchup...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Ghiman said:


> Kobe vs T-Mac! This game should end the debate!


Come on now. You know that one game should not end the debate. I would imagine that you think Kobe is the better player. Suppose he gets outplayed by TMac tonight and the Lakers lose. Does that make TMac the better player? No way. This debate will go on for years and years and probably won't be decided until both Kobe and TMac's careers come to an end. Then, we can look back at their accomplishments and argue about who the better player was. I've always sided with Kobe in these debates because I feel that, while TMac is just as talented offensively, he doesn't exert as much of an effort on the other end of court as Kobe. He also settles for alot of jumpers when he's got the ability to drive at will. I think Kobe's got a stronger work ethic and more determination and that is why I've always sided with him. Still, it's not fair to judge them after a meaningless regular season game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We should have Mihm behind Yao and a player in his lap, to deny the ball, or make Lamar front Yao Ming to deny the ball (like Phoenix did wit Boris Diaw). Phoenix played excellent D on Yao and didnt let him get any touches. As long as Yao and T-Mac dont score in bunches we'll be pretty good since their other players cant create their own shot. We've gotta use our athleticism against them and run the break, since we'll have more energy.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Come on now. You know that one game should not end the debate. I would imagine that you think Kobe is the better player. Suppose he gets outplayed by TMac tonight and the Lakers lose. Does that make TMac the better player? No way. This debate will go on for years and years and probably won't be decided until both Kobe and TMac's careers come to an end. Then, we can look back at their accomplishments and argue about who the better player was. I've always sided with Kobe in these debates because I feel that, while TMac is just as talented offensively, he doesn't exert as much of an effort on the other end of court as Kobe. He also settles for alot of jumpers when he's got the ability to drive at will. I think Kobe's got a stronger work ethic and more determination and that is why I've always sided with him. Still, it's not fair to judge them after a meaningless regular season game.



Uhhh.... I think he was joking guy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

No one on this team can guard Kobe or Lamar, This will be the key to the game, If t-mac guards Kobe then Lamar should go off for 30 and if he guards Lamar Kobe should go off for 40+ points as well as some assist.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar wont go for 30. Most would be 25. His career high is 34, not much for someone as talented as him.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> ^ a great matchup...


its always gonna be a great matchup...but kobes all around game is more well rounded than tmacs,,

--kobe vs. tmac is by far the most intrigueing match up to watch for me...i absolutely love watchin these 2 go at it,,,, i think it'll be a close game


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> No one on this team can guard Kobe or Lamar, This will be the key to the game, If t-mac guards Kobe then Lamar should go off for 30 and if he guards Lamar Kobe should go off for 40+ points as well as some assist.


what ive noticed about kobe is he attacks more and works harder to get a Shot off when he has some1 who is considered one of the better players in the league defending him (i.e. tmac, bowen, artest, kg, AI)
....so i would think kobe would score more the more tmac guards him


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clien said:


> what ive noticed about kobe is he attacks more and works harder to get a Shot off when he has some1 who is considered one of the better players in the league defending him (i.e. tmac, bowen, artest, kg, AI)
> ....so i would think kobe would score more the more tmac guards him



True, But he also chucks up shots to show he is "better" under the matchup. If he plays like he has recently then he will have a great day on the assist field but of course he'll have his 20+.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Houston is not the same as last year, Yea yea T-mac missed start of season...It's just not the same just like Denver. We should have this one , Watch for Lamar to go off on this one !



Famous last words...

Houston has been playing very well as of late and a win here would be tough cause were at home. We need to just keep up the team ball and we should be fine though.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Yao was supposedly sent home with a toe injury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yao's not playing tonight!

With Yao out, we simply HAVE to win this game.

LINK


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. We have no reason to not win this game.. Probably will lose tho :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwame going for season high! 13....?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Kwame for 16 and 9.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

With Yao out we are prett much better at every position on the court. Time to go to the ucash vbookie!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> With Yao out we are prett much better at every position on the court. Time to go to the ucash vbookie!



Who would think that in the begging of the season, We laker fans would be saying we're better then the Rockets.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

With Yao out, I would like to see Kobe focus most of his efforts on the defensive end tonight against TMac. This is the kind of game where the supporting cast has to play well and build confidence together, especially the bigs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> With Yao out we are prett much better at every position on the court. *Time to go to the ucash vbookie!*


Been there. Done that. 

Without Yao, this game *SHOULD * be a wash.

I predict a +7 win, with Kobe sitting out most of the 4th. T-Mac with 40, though...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think it will be a blow out simply because JVG is going to slow this game down, as Houston is obviously outmatched without Yao, Rafer Alston, Bob Sura and Jon Barry. Low posession game with McGrady getting a bunch of jumpers off of screens. He still isn't at a 100%, I haven't seen him attack the rim more than once or twice after his return from the back injury.


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Lakers to win. 97-91 :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't think it will be a blow out simply because JVG is going to slow this game down, as Houston is obviously outmatched without Yao, Rafer Alston, Bob Sura and Jon Barry. Low posession game with McGrady getting a bunch of jumpers off of screens. He still isn't at a 100%, I haven't seen him attack the rim more than once or twice after his return from the back injury.



I dont need it to be a blowout i just need +3.5 :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't think that Yao being out will change anything. The game will be close.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Not only Yao but barry as well as others!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers 101- Rockets 94


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Couldn't have picked a better time to play us. I love Odom's reaction to the news:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-rockets-yaosidelined&prov=ap&type=lgns



> When Lakers forward Lamar Odom was told Yao wouldn't be playing, he replied: "Good. This is sports, right?"
> 
> Odom went on to say he'd be happy facing the San Francisco Giants without Barry Bonds and the Indianapolis Colts without Peyton Manning.
> 
> "They've got a great player, though, a great player on the wing who can make shots," Odom said, referring to McGrady. "Mutombo's a warrior and he plays hard."


If Lakers somehow lose this game, I can tell you it probably will be more on you guys collapsing than us doing something spectacular. T-Mac played 45mins last night, he's not gonna be putting up 40 tonight...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Couldn't have picked a better time to play us. I love Odom's reaction to the news:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-rockets-yaosidelined&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> ...



LoL at Lamar.....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe with 2 early fouls.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

lakers will win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a boring game so far :rofl: .. Does Lamar wanna take over scoring? I mean.. Seriously..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

god lamar take a shot


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ohhh Kwame


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

guys who is guarding T-MAC


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Lovely effort by both teams :rofl: Wow..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar may be the worst player in the league when it comes to moving off the ball


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 14 - Rockets 12

Lakers 25% - Rockets 22%

Cook: 3 pts, 3 boards, 1 assist
Odom: 0 pts, 2 boards, 1 assist
Kobe: 4 pts, 2 fouls
Smush: 4 pts, 1 block
Mihm: 1 pt, 4 boards
Kwame: 2 pts, 2 boards

:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is freakin pathetic.. TMac on the bench.. PUT IN COOK.. He actually had a solid stretch :curse: then he's benched.. UGH..

Nevermind it's up to 8 pts again.. 

LUUUUUUUUUUUU FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEE :clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> This is freakin pathetic.. TMac on the bench.. PUT IN COOK.. He actually had a solid stretch :curse: then he's benched.. UGH..
> 
> Nevermind it's up to 8 pts again..
> 
> LUUUUUUUUUUUU FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEE :clap:


You want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> You want some cheese with that whine?


I'm not that mad at all.. really..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I don't think it will be a blow out simply because JVG is going to slow this game down, as Houston is obviously outmatched without Yao, Rafer Alston, Bob Sura and Jon Barry. Low posession game with McGrady getting a bunch of jumpers off of screens. He still isn't at a 100%, I haven't seen him attack the rim more than once or twice after his return from the back injury.


 Good call.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

WOW see that reject by Mihm?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a spectacular 1st half of NBA basketball. I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Great 1st half so far, but I wanna see LO get his. Luckily we're winning, but if we were losing out there a lot of fans would be pointing out his play. C'mon LO!
Other than that, perfect 1st half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What a spectacular 1st half of NBA basketball. I'm on the edge of my seat.


:rofl:

Half: Lakers 42 - Rockets 31

Cook: 7 min - 3 pts, 3 boards, 1 dime
Odom: 14 min - 1 pt, 2 boards, 1 dime, 3 turnovers
Mihm: 13 min - 1 pt, 5 boards, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 1 turnover
Smush: 16 min - 9 pts, 1 board, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block
Kobe: 17 min - 12 pts (3/5 FG), 2 boards, 4 dimes, 2 steals
Kwame: 10 min - 4 pts, 3 boards, 1 dime
Walton: 8 min - 0 pts, 1 board, 2 dimes
Sasha: 10 min - 5 pts, 1 board, 2 dimes, 1 steal 
George: 10 min - 5 pts, 2 boards
Laron: 4 min - 2 pts, 1 board


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

mang said:


> Great 1st half so far, but I wanna see LO get his. Luckily we're winning, but if we were losing out there a lot of fans would be pointing out his play. C'mon LO!
> Other than that, perfect 1st half.



Yea I want to see Lamar put up some shots, But hey we're winning . We played great in the 2nd quarter our defense is top notch right now, Mcgrady 2-9 Ouch! Kobe 12 points on 5 fiels goals :clap: Mihm being a monster on the boards and Kwame 4 points off the bench!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What a spectacular 1st half of NBA basketball. I'm on the edge of my seat.


 Most exciting moment of the first half would be Mutombo's knees waving goodbye to a long and glorious career when the rim basically rejected his dunk attempt.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

T-Mac with 4 fouls! There goes there only chance....I hope.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to have the old Odom back.

Why are we letting them hang around?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Damn refs suck. First it was the no call on Wesley's carry, and three no calls on fouls on Lamar. Im so glad that hes showin some mean streak. Mutumbo was about to pee his pants.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Nice to have the old Odom back.*
> 
> Why are we letting them hang around?



What do you mean?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

YAYAYEEEH!!! did you see kwame make that jump ball wit mutumbo?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

no yao = wow
hey that rhymes!

neway..game aint on tv 2nite so ill get the play by play from the local crew on bbb.net!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This has got to be the worst series of reffing I've ever seen. McGrady has picked up like 3 fouls and should be out of the game and Mutombo just mugged Kwame.

This is an example of how corrupt NBA officiating is...stars don't get fouls called on them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gonna be a loss if they keep this crap up.. :curse:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow have these refs been paid off or something? Wow those refs should be fined as well as slapped.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

im checking the box score every minute, someone tell me wtf is going on? we were cruising before halftime


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

lakegz said:


> im checking the box score every minute, someone tell me wtf is going on? we were cruising before halftime



Refs suck! No calls for Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

5 3's that quarter by Houston is what's up.. Luther going off for 16 is what's up.. Down 8 after 3 :rofl:

And quit blaming the refs. The Lakers sucked that quarter no matter what..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Of course we find a way to blow this game.

Outscored by 19pts in the 3rd Q. Any way you look at that...it's pathetic and embarrassing. This team is WAY WAY WAY better on the road. They don't bring any energy or intensity at home.

That foul-filled run Houston had gave them all the momentum and they haven't looked back.

57 points in 3 quarters...terrible.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 5 3's that quarter by Houston is what's up.. Luther going off for 16 is what's up.. Down 8 after 3 :rofl:
> 
> And quit blaming the refs. The Lakers sucked that quarter no matter what..



O please, So your telling me the Refs had nothing to due with the lead change?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> 5 3's that quarter by Houston is what's up.. Luther going off for 16 is what's up.. Down 8 after 3 :rofl:
> 
> And quit blaming the refs. The Lakers sucked that quarter no matter what..


Are you ****ting me? McGrady should have been out with 8 minutes left. Don't give me this "I'm impartial" bull, if they had called the game fairly...that run never would have happened, and you know it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What!!!?? Whats Phil doing????


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I didnt say the ref's didnt have any blame but the team should be better than that..

And look at the lineup Phil has out there .. Awesome lineup..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm one who never complains about reffing, but that was plain awful. I'll leave it at that. Kobe, mind bailing us out for one more game please?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

This was the worst half of basketball Ive seen this year. Just horrible.

They got too caught up in getting McGrady his 5th foul instead of running the offense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WTF is going out here? I know it's easy to deflate after a long winning streak, but damn. Not tonight!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

HOLY **** Sasha drove to the basket!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we act like we want to win...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

30 footer by Devean George? :no: Bad possession.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Rockets 69
Lakers 65 

Come on, lets pull through....

Kobe gets fouled...goign to the line..get within 2

TMac gets hit 5th.

Anyone else think Stu sounds weird tonight?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Luke never celebrates after he scores, he just laughs like it never happens.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

TMac and Dikembe both out with Kobe and Lamar in. We make a run now or never....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damn...thats the 100th time Wesley or Head have been open on the wing for a 3.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kwame at the line...please make both..

misses the 1st...
makes the next

74-70 Rockets


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

74-72 Rockets
26 seconds left, Rockets ball, 14 on the shot clock.

Need a stop and a bucket, simple as that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good foul by George... Let's hope for a miracle..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is an intense game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Omg...kwammme!!! Omg


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAGFIOGJFDJGFKLGJKFJGKLFGLKJFGKFJGLKFJ steal by kwame omg clutchness


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

TMac buries us....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dammit.... Was fun for a few minutes..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

There should be .6 or .5 left on the clock, watching the replay the ball cleared through the net at that time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, this is not Lamars night. Horrific defense probably cost the game.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

As bad as the Rockets 1st half was, ours is even worse. Horrible 2nd half.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

What a horrible loss. Why does this team suck at home?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Lamar was alseep at the wheel tonight. I mean the team for the most part played poorly, but wow that last minute T-mac shot should have never happened. Lamar just watched him score on him. Wow.

Sad loss.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow im speechless......This is horrible.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kwame played well


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

With Yao out and TMac in foul trouble most of the game, WE SHOULD'VE WON THIS EASILY.

An extremely disappointing loss. I feel bad for Kwame because he made that great play at the end but we just didn't stop TMac getting into the lane.
LO had to step up but he didn't and the whole team looked sluggish offensively. I think of the Mavs game is a must win now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea im still mad screaming and just mad this sucks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah lakers ranked 11......my ***


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kwame makes a stud play with the steal, then of course, he stands and watches McGrady put a lay-up in right next to him. If he even makes an effort to change that shot, the game goes into OT.

Nice one Lakers...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kwame with a great play to tie it up, and a very solid all around game. Unfortunately he (and Lamar) blew the defensive assignment on Tmac at the last second. Simply horrible.

Not really a surprising loss when Lamar scores 3 points on 5 shots. Pathetic. You see, this is exactly the reason I'd be OK with trading Artest for Odom, Artest does that type of crap very rarely. Like I've said before, if Lamar doesn't somehow start averaging 20 ppg (something I highly doubt), this team is left without a 2nd option that can create his own shot consistently, and that puts a lot of pressure on Laker shooters to hit shots, except that those shooters will get closed out on by good defensive teams like the Rockets.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kwame makes a stud play with the steal, then of course, he stands and watches McGrady put a lay-up in right next to him. If he even makes an effort to change that shot, the game goes into OT.
> 
> Nice one Lakers...



That was all Lamars fault.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, and Lamar Odom and Chris Mihm embarrassed themselves tonight. They had their worst games as Lakers, I'd have to say. Who was guarding Lamar Odom? Juwan Howard? It's just sad when you score 3 points against him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All I wanna know is where Kwame was on that last play.. His lack of help defense at the end scratched that steal and dunk he had IMO but Lamar didnt do much there either..

Shouldnt have lost but knew it wouldnt be as easy as some thought even without Yao..

No real worries.. tough loss.. but 13-11 is OK in the West as of now.. like 2 games in front of Denver for the 8th spot..

This team has to improve at home.. That's the biggest worry of mine..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

EHL said:


> Kwame with a great play to tie it up, and a very solid all around game. Unfortunately he (and Lamar) blew the defensive assignment on Tmac at the last second. Simply horrible.
> 
> Not really a surprising loss when Lamar scores 3 points on 5 shots. Pathetic. You see, this is exactly the reason I'd be OK with trading Artest for Odom, Artest does that type of crap very rarely. Like I've said before, if Lamar doesn't somehow start averaging 20 ppg (something I highly doubt), this team is left without a 2nd option that can create his own shot consistently, and that puts a lot of pressure on Laker shooters to hit shots, except that those shooters will get closed out on by good defensive teams like the Rockets.


very well put EHL very well put....when i heard the lakers were the favorites to get artest i was clapping....i was excited i do agree


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm starting to like Kwame but Odom is so frustrating when he watches Kobe and hes so far behind the perimeter you dont even know hes on the court. MOVE AROUND ODOM. I really liked Odoms 4th quarter play, with those 3-4 rebounds in a row and his clutch shot though. He moved a hella lot in the 4th.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

just an awful game on behalf of the lakers.....i will say this, tmac shouldve fould out earlier in the 4th he hammered george.........but that doesnt change the outcome, props to the rockets for winnin w/ out yao, n tmac in foul trouble the whole game,, but that loss is all on the lakers this shouldve been an easy win


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Just One Question:

Why was *KOBE* on David Wesley and not T-mac?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah, trade for Artest. Then when he goes nuts, we won't have anything remotely close to a second option. Or he can complain about not being the focal point since we have Kobe. Then when he ditches us, we can finally have our second option in 2008.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yeah, trade for Artest. Then when he goes nuts, we won't have anything remotely close to a second option. Or he can complain about not being the focal point since we have Kobe. Then when he ditches us, we can finally have our second option in 2008.


it probably will take artest til 2008 to blow up anyways


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Cant believe it, they are back to back,Yao out and Tmac got only 20pts but we lost. Why dont let Kobe guarded Tmac last posession? Odom, i cant believe he had just 5 pts when Howard guard him. Nice game from Kwame..sad lost..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Odom didnt get any touches cause he doesnt move (well he moved really well in the 4th quarter thats all) And he didnt get a couple calls. He didnt get many minutes either.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Games like this are bound to happen though..We cant expect a win every night, but we can expect a better effort. Tonight they looked like they didnt care in the 3rd...

The team has been playing good lately though, just looking very stagnant at home though. Im pretty sure they wont play like that against the Mavs...they better nto..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We always seem to play real well against the Mavs, we'll win. Odom always comes back with a big scoring night after nights like these. But then after those big scoring nights he has low scoring nights. I think thats where his inconsistency stems from.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Houston 76, LA Lakers 74

Houston:
<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Howard 38 5-12 0-0 0-1 4 7 4 2 1 0 4 10 
Bowen 15 3-8 0-1 0-0 2 3 0 1 1 0 1 6 
Mutombo 30 1-5 0-0 0-0 1 9 0 0 0 3 3 2 
McGrady 35 6-16 1-5 7-8 1 8 4 5 1 1 5 20 
Wesley 32 6-10 3-5 3-4 1 3 3 1 0 0 4 18 
Head 34 6-13 4-11 0-0 0 6 2 2 3 0 0 16 
Norris 17 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 4 3 2 2 0 3 0 
Swift 17 2-6 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 4 
Baxter 3 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Alston DNP - Coach's Decision
Anderson DNP - Injured Right Calf.
Barry DNP - Coach's Decision
Graham DNP - Coach's Decision
Ming DNP - Toe
Sura DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 221 29-74 8-22 10-13 10 40 16 13 8 5 21 76 
Percentages: .392 .364 .769 Team Rebounds: 5
</pre>

LA Lakers:
<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Cook 11 1-2 0-0 3-4 1 6 1 0 0 0 1 5 
Odom 28 1-5 0-0 1-2 1 7 1 5 0 0 1 3 
Mihm 18 0-5 0-0 1-2 0 6 1 1 1 2 3 1 
Parker 31 5-11 1-4 0-0 0 1 1 0 1 1 2 11 
Bryant 37 6-13 1-3 11-12 0 2 6 3 2 0 2 24 
Profit 9 1-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 2 
Brown 27 4-8 0-0 3-7 5 6 1 0 1 1 1 11 
Walton 17 2-6 1-2 0-0 2 3 3 0 2 1 2 5 
George 28 2-10 1-5 0-0 1 5 0 1 0 0 3 5 
Vujacic 23 3-8 1-5 0-0 1 4 3 1 1 0 2 7 
Bynum DNP - Coach's Decision
Green DNP - Coach's Decision
McKie DNP - Coach's Decision
Medvedenko DNP - Coach's Decision
Wafer DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 229 25-71 5-20 19-27 11 41 18 11 8 5 17 74 
Percentages: .352 .250 .704 Team Rebounds: 16
</pre>


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> Just One Question:
> 
> Why was *KOBE* on David Wesley and not T-mac?


Because George was doing an awsome job on Mcgrady for most of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> it probably will take artest til 2008 to blow up anyways


 Riiiight.. It will take Artest two years to blow up again.. :laugh:

I'm not too concerned about the loss. Our youth really showed tonight. We'll be ready for Dallas.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

If the Pacers will take Devean George, Slava, Aaron Mckie, and Miami's 1st rd pick for Artest and fillers then I'd trade for him. :clap:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> If Lakers somehow lose this game, I can tell you it probably will be more on you guys collapsing than us doing something spectacular. T-Mac played 45mins last night, he's not gonna be putting up 40 tonight...


When I wrote that, I didn't actually think we'd win


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> When I wrote that, I didn't actually think we'd win


 I want to ban you in the worst way... Urrggh..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> If the Pacers will take Devean George, Slava, Aaron Mckie, and Miami's 1st rd pick for Artest and fillers then I'd trade for him. :clap:


Will never happen. Slava is injured, Mckie is old...and injured. George is an injury risk..and is pretty much old. And come to think of it, Slava is kinda old too or plays like an old man.The Main reason why the Pacers have not traded Artest for any team yet is because Indiana wants a young player for him and nobody is willing to give one up. Just like the Lakers. The Lakers do not want to give up, Sasha, Bynum, Odom, or Kwame - all of which are either young, athletic, or both.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Psshhh Id give up Sasha any day. I mean, whats the most he can be in the future, a weak jumpshooter who gets turned away from driving to the basket by a forearm, and who gets beaten every single time down the floor?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> If the Pacers will take Devean George, Slava, Aaron Mckie, and Miami's 1st rd pick for Artest and fillers then I'd trade for him. :clap:


LOL. :rofl:

Or maybe they'll just give us Artest for nothing? And throw in JO too!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LA Daily News: For all the criticism Lamar Odom has faced at times this season, Lakers coach Phil Jackson appeared to finally run out of patience Sunday after watching the 6-foot-10 forward struggle to keep his composure after a call went against him.

It happened with the Houston Rockets in the middle of their game-turning 15-0 run in the third quarter, as Odom tried to muscle in a shot against Dikembe Mutombo in the low post.

Mutombo blocked Odom's initial attempt before Odom got a foul call trying to go back up with the ball. But Odom thought he was fouled on the shot and was slapped with a technical foul for arguing the call.

It came on a night in which Odom could do little right, finishing with three points on 1-for-5 shooting in 29 minutes. He had five turnovers against one assist, and Jackson admitted afterward that he considered benching Odom the entire fourth quarter.

Jackson, a believer in the karma of basketball, has grown tired of watching Odom's act with officials. Odom has a tendency to get taken out of a game mentally, sometimes as early as the first quarter, when a call does not go in his favor.

"It was a disappointing game for him," Jackson said, "and he got into the referee and he got a technical and ultimately those things come back to haunt you over the course of a game."

Jackson sat Odom for 10 minutes in the second half and sent him back out with 4:24 remaining only because he believed Luke Walton was tiring. Odom traveled on a critical possession with 2:03 left, trying to stop in the lane on a drive.

"I thought he just wasn't fluid out there in the game," Jackson said. "He had very few opportunities and I just felt he was hesitant in operating offensively. ... He just didn't find a rhythm for himself out there in the ballgame."


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> LA Daily News: For all the criticism Lamar Odom has faced at times this season, Lakers coach Phil Jackson appeared to finally run out of patience Sunday after watching the 6-foot-10 forward struggle to keep his composure after a call went against him.
> 
> It happened with the Houston Rockets in the middle of their game-turning 15-0 run in the third quarter, as Odom tried to muscle in a shot against Dikembe Mutombo in the low post.
> 
> ...


All Phil has to do is say yes to the Pacers about Odom and the Lakers can have Artest by tomorrow. 

I still say wait. At least until the Allstar Break.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Teenage center Andrew Bynum had played only three minutes in the five previous games before Tuesday. But the Lakers coaches have been pleased with how Bynum is progressing, even if he isn't getting on the floor most nights.

"His jump shot's gotten a lot better, his hook's gotten a lot better," assistant Kurt Rambis said. "Whenever he comes down and posts up (assistant) Brian Shaw, it used to be like he wouldn't score very much and now he scores all the time."

If nothing else, Bynum does not lack for confidence. *Rambis relayed that Bynum jokingly said he should have been on the court at the end of the Lakers' last-second loss to the Rockets.

"He made the comment that he should have been out there with (Tracy) McGrady because he would have blocked that shot," Rambis said. *

Neither Brown nor forward Lamar Odom stepped up to block McGrady's winning drive to the basket, with Jackson saying afterward, "Our big guys failed us in that situation."

http://www.dailynews.com/lakers/ci_3329403


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Odom Struggles*

Odom was asked to explain why he played so poorly Sunday night against Houston.

The Lakers returned home from a six-game road trip Thursday morning, and Odom went to the hospital for the birth of his third child.

But Odom said that wasn't an excuse.

"I won't blame it on anything," Odom said. "I won't blame it on being up all night. Sometimes you don't play well and I just didn't play well."

Jackson said he spoke with Odom about jawing with the officials. Odom got a technical foul against Houston.

Odom said he is emotional, but that he's trying to improve his behavior.

"I used to get frustrated," Odom said. "I try not to do that anymore. I just play hard. I feel like if you play hard or if the referees see you play hard, then maybe you'll get a call." 

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_21.ae3d507.html


----------

